# Lathe dust collection?



## dainironfoot (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi guys! Just wondering if you experts could tell me if it is possible to hook up a good dust collection system to a lathe. I want to get into turning some of the more exotic hardwoods but am worried about my kids that hang out in the shop with me. My primary concern is that the lathe "throws" the chips and dust out tooo random for a dust collector to suck most of it in. Is this right? Or can you do it effectively? Thanx in advance,
-Tony


----------



## oregoncarver (Jan 8, 2009)

I have an attachment for my lathe that connects to the dust collector but it is really only good for fine dust when sanding.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Try this*

*From www.ptreeusa.com

Big Gulp Dust Hood*









The Big Gulp is the dust collection accessory with many applications. From your chop saw to your lathe to even
your drill press. Place it behind, underneath or where ever is convenient on your machine and it becomes a great
catch all device for dust, chips and debris. The big gulp is 12-1/2” x 16” and accepts a standard 4” dust hose with a
hose clamp.

Or this from www.rockler.com







*Lathe Dust Hood* * $29.99 *Each 









Lathe dust collection has never been easier! Hood assembly features a hinged viewing shield that can swing up and out of the way. Includes convenient mounting bracket that allows easy installation onto many different styles of lathe. For use with 4" hose.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I have the black cheapy hood that came with my DC hose kit.  My lathe is next to my router table, so I usually just clamp the DC hose to the router table so that the hood is near the work that I'm turning. 

I have dreams of building a stand behind my lathe with the / a hood built in, and a shelf for my turning tools so they're within reach.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Lathe dust collection*

Yes you can do it very easy as was shown with the big gulp,plus other attatchments,but the big thing is the dust collector.I have a delta 1hp 650 cfm's that catches most of the dust pretty good,but I am upgrading it next year to one with about 2 hp 1500 cfm's that will do a much better job.A friend of mine has one that will suck his 7 nyr old son up if he don't watch him :laughing: that sucker will suck up anything that gets near the opening.So what it comes down to is the bigger the better. harbor frieght has one on sale right now for about 189.00 normally sells for about 249.00 I'm getting it. http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html


----------



## WoodMarshall (Nov 16, 2010)

*Save some $ at HF*

If you check a current or older copy of some woodworking magazines you can find a coupon for the HF DC for $139 and its good til Feb 2011. You can buy extra goodies for the shop with the diff!!


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

You know you have a good dust collector if it will suck start a Harley.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

The woodsman said:


> Yes you can do it very easy as was shown with the big gulp,plus other attatchments,but the big thing is the dust collector.I have a delta 1hp 650 cfm's that catches most of the dust pretty good,but I am upgrading it next year to one with about 2 hp 1500 cfm's that will do a much better job.A friend of mine has one that will suck his 7 nyr old son up if he don't watch him :laughing: that sucker will suck up anything that gets near the opening.So what it comes down to is the bigger the better. harbor frieght has one on sale right now for about 189.00 normally sells for about 249.00 I'm getting it. http://www.harborfreight.com/2-hp-industrial-5-micron-dust-collector-97869.html


Be sure to upgrade the filter bag. Mine is set up with the Wynn 35A spun bond poly. A MERV 11 rated filter (not sure of the exact number, but finer filtration than MERV10 paper blend filters which are 99.99% effective at .5 microns) with EASY installation to most single stage DCs, especially the HF DC... Add a Thien separator inline to the system and you have the basis for good dust collection without a huge hit to your budget...

Check Wood Magazine, they FREQUENTLY these days have a coupon for the HF 2 HP DC #97869 for $139.99 which is the best price I have seen on any decent DC ever...

Now as far as effectively collecting the chips and shavings that come off of the lathe, remember that when you present the tool to the workpiece, you are doing that in front of the workpiece / lathe, and from the top. Any dust hood you can install there, would get in the way of the tool, and possibly pose a safety hazard. When you are sanding and creating the fine, dangerous dust, you are doing so from the bottom which makes the dust shoot backwards, which is where most lathe dust hoods mount (See the photos in the post above), because you are sanding from the bottom, just in case that tool gets grabbed and taken away from you at high velocity... 

So the exotic chips, which should be too big to inhale, are spewing over you as you turn yes. But unless you have a contact allergy to the wood oils or something, it should be a non issue aside from shop cleanup... BUT, if you run your DC and add a hood behind, the exotic FINE dust is getting sucked up before it hits your lungs...

Now unless you somehow miraculously got your DC system, and hoods all perfect, you are going to miss some of the fine dust. You will need some sort of ambient air cleaner to protect you and your family. I use a Grizzly G0572, with a PSI primary filter (washable, the Grizzly wasn't...). I orginally used a simple 20" box fan with a 3M filtrete filter taped to it. It worked, as long as I used it close to the machine, and took forever to clear the air after particularly dusty work, if I was stupid enough to let my dust collector, oh say not run when I was cutting or whatever...

If you have any members of the family that are very sensitve to wood dust, I would also HIGHLY suggest good quality respirators... 3M has the 7500 series half mask respirators that are EXCELLENT, especially considering they offer down firing exhaust which helps keep your safety glasses from fogging up, which is one of the main reasons I tend to take respirators off...


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Lathe dust collection*

UPDATE,I went up to HF and picked up the 2 HP DC and tried it out and that sucker do suck :laughing: ended up getting the whole thing including a two yr extended warranty an tax for a total of 189.00.They dropped the price of the DC down 149.00 Its supposed to take dust down to 5 microns,but I am gonna build a seperator for it.As for the paper filter,thats gonna have to wait a bit. :yes:


----------

